
Artificial Intelligence Swarms Silicon Valley on Wings and Wheels - es09
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/18/technology/on-wheels-and-wings-artificial-intelligence-swarms-silicon-valley.html
======
cs702
Just the beginning. Software is eating the world, and more and more software
is powered or guided by machine intelligence whose behavior adapts to new
data.

AI will be everywhere.

